# Info for the newbies



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I found this online few months back so i put it on my iPhone. I've seen alot of people on here asking about diets, foods, protein, how

to put on weight etc. This info is excellent. Can't remember where I actually found this info tho.

You should favor smaller and frequent feedings throughout the day instead of large and infrequent ones. Why? Because when you feed your body several times a day, your metabolism increases. Therefore, you burn more fat. Frequent feedings are of particular importance since after three to four hours of no food your body switches to a catabolic state (a state in which you lose muscle and gain fat!).

The body believes that it is starving and it starts feeding itself on lean muscle tissue and it prepares to store calories as fat. Bad scenario! Therefore, in order for your program to work, you will have to eat between four to six meals (depending gender and goals) a day spaced out at 2-1/2 to 3 hour intervals.*

Every meal should have carbohydrates, protein and fat in the correct ratios. Having a meal that is not balanced (for example is all carbohydrates) won't yield the desired results. Every macronutrient has to be present in order for the body to absorb them and use them properly. Without boring you with the effect of food on the body's biochemistry, let's just say that if you only eat carbohydrates in one meal without anything else, your energy levels will crash in about 30 minutes and your body will be storing any carbohydrates that were not used into fat. Conversely, if you only eat protein, you will lack energy and your body will not be able to turn the protein into muscle because it is difficult for the body to absorb protein in the absence of carbohydrates. In addition, the ratios for each particular macronutrient have to be correct in order to get the results that you want.*


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well i thought it was a excellent post


----------



## BigFraz (Oct 19, 2010)

that was a good piece of information, thanks!

what brand of supplememnts would you recommend?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Click on my link in red mate.


----------



## BigFraz (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been there old website and they have very good stacks, but on there new website they dont have any stacks.

If they have the same stacks on their new website i will probably buy one, which one would you recommend the size pack or the monster pack?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Fraz, I'll be adding more stuff this weekend.


----------



## BigFraz (Oct 19, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Fraz, I'll be adding more stuff this weekend.


will you be adding the stacks?


----------



## shawn5 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi dude,..

great ideas are shared for the new comer like me who join Jim very new,...gain muscles fast


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Good post:high5:

Is this correct?

Multiply lean body weight in lbs by 1.5 = amount of protein needed in grams per day.

How do i work out the carbs and fats i need ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

shawn5 said:


> Hi dude,..
> 
> great ideas are shared for the new comer like me who join Jim very new,...gain muscles fast


Whatever happened to old shawn5 Pmsl


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I couldnt tell ya mate cause i never bulk, i just always aim to stay lean 24/7. i think you got the protein bit right tho.


----------

